# the book I need



## Df H (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi,, 

Please if there is pdf copy for NCEES practice exam book at [email protected]  .

Thanks aloooot &lt;

[email protected]


----------



## cfm03 (Apr 19, 2018)

Df H said:


> Hi,,[emoji4]
> Please if there is pdf copy for NCEES practice exam book at [email protected]  .
> Thanks aloooot [email protected]


Try this link....and pick your concentration pe mech area

https://account.ncees.org/exam-prep/


----------



## Df H (Apr 20, 2018)

Thank you,,,

but I want copy from my friends here  because I have no money.

Thanks again.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 20, 2018)

Please do not request for or distribute copyrighted material in this forum.  This is your first and only warning.


----------



## Df H (Apr 20, 2018)

Ok 

I am sorry , this is first time for me


----------



## Df H (Apr 20, 2018)

Thank u for information.


----------

